# ارجو مساعدتى فى أفضل مادة conditioner توضع للشامبو لتطرية الشعر



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
برجاء مساعدتى فى أفضل مادة conditioner تباع وتوضع على الشامبو لتطرية الشعر حيث أنى أستخدم الجلسرين والبولى كواترنيوم ( PQ7 ) وأيضا إستخدمت ال كومبرلان kd ولكن كل هذه المواد تعطى نتائج ضعيفه , فهل هناك أحد من إخوانى المهندسين يستطيع مساعدتى باسم مادة تعمل كا conditioner عالية التأثير على الشعر وتعطيه الرطوبه والتطريه الازمه , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## 83moris (17 يناير 2014)

جرب زيت السليكون المائي


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 يناير 2014)

طيب هل يا باشمهندس موريس , زيت السيليكون المائى أقوى من ( ال kD والجلسرين وال PQ7 ) ولا نفس درجتهم فى التنعيم ؟


----------



## dulcemohamed (17 يناير 2014)

بص يا بشمهندس انا عارف سؤالك الازلى بس لسه مجتش اللحظه الرايقه الى ممكن اكتب عنه بس على اى حال في 3 concept مفاهيم للتنعيم في تنعيم خارجى للشعر دا بيستعمله فيه بولى كواترينيم كل القصه هى معادلة الشحنات السالبه على الشعر في تنعيم خلايا الشعر يعنى تعالج المحتوى المائى والزيتى لخلايا الشعر بحيث انها تبقى مرطبه طول الوقت ودا بيستخدموا فيه الزيوت او مواد اساسها زيتى وفى بقى معالجة الجذور نفسها ودا بيدخل فيها بروتين وامينو اسيد والليبيدز lipids


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بص يا بشمهندس انا عارف سؤالك الازلى بس لسه مجتش اللحظه الرايقه الى ممكن اكتب عنه بس على اى حال في 3 concept مفاهيم للتنعيم في تنعيم خارجى للشعر دا بيستعمله فيه بولى كواترينيم كل القصه هى معادلة الشحنات السالبه على الشعر في تنعيم خلايا الشعر يعنى تعالج المحتوى المائى والزيتى لخلايا الشعر بحيث انها تبقى مرطبه طول الوقت ودا بيستخدموا فيه الزيوت او مواد اساسها زيتى وفى بقى معالجة الجذور نفسها ودا بيدخل فيها بروتين وامينو اسيد والليبيدز lipids



جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس طيب معنى كده ان جزء من الى انا حاطه صح وهو البولى كواترنيوم 7 وده علشان الملمس الخارجى للشعر طيب وبالنسبة للجلسرين هل تاثيره برضه كويس ولا فى أفضل منه , وما هى الماده التى تعطى تأثير ترطيب فورى على الشعر مع الشامبو , لان الزيوت بتاخد وقت لا يقل عن نصف ساعه علشان فروة الرأس تمتزه بالتالى مش حينفع احطها مع الشامبو خصوصا ان فى تكسابون يعنى حيزلها من الشعر بكل سهوله انما اللى بيستخدم الشامبو بيستخدمه فى دقائق وخلاص على كده فلازم يتحط فيه ماده متضيعش من الشعر بسهوله وتجعل ملمسه طرى فهل الجلسرين مع البولى كواترنيوم اختيار موفق ام هناك شىء أفضل من الجلسرين ممكن وضعه مع البولى كواترنيوم , وانا كان اختيارى للجلسرين لان لزوجته عاليه ومش بالسهل فقدانه من الشعر .


----------



## dulcemohamed (17 يناير 2014)

هو دايما اهم من الاجابة ان الواحد يسأل السؤال الصح لو السؤال صح الاجابه هتكون صح بلا شك يعنى انت بتسأل ان افضل مادة مرطبه للشعر وبتتجاهل ان الشعر ده مش نوع واحد يعنى لو شعر جاف دهنى او ناعم اصلا كل واحد فيهم هيبقى عنده تقييم مختلف للمنتج بالتالى مفيش حاجة اسمها الافضل في حاجة اسمها المناسب للشعر الجاف مثلا . فى فرق بين منتجات rinss off الى بيكون الهدف الاساسى منها هو التنظيف والتنعيم الخارجى ومنتجات leave on الى بتكون Styling او علاج لمشكله معينه فى الشعر او البشره . بما ان الناس قسمت المنتجات لنوعين اساسين دا معناه ان محدش قدر لسه يحط كل المميزات فى منتج واحد بغض النظر عن التسويق والدعاية الجذابه علشان كده هتلاقى مثلا شامبو للشعر الدهنى وظيفته انه بيغسل الدهون وفى نفس الوقت بيعمل تعويض للمحتوى الزيتى للخلايا وفى الحالة دى التكسابون فعلا بيزيلها بس الخلايا شغالة بالضغط الاسموزى مجرد متفقد الزيت هتعوض الفقد بالزيت الموجود فى المنتج نفس الشى بالنسبة للشعر الجاف واستعمال الجليسرين او المواد الى تقدر تعادل المحتوى المائى للخلايا .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 يناير 2014)

السؤال الصح بقى يا دكتور محمد هل ممكن اضافة سيليكون مائى على الشامبو لصنع شامبو للراس الفول اوتوماتيك يعنى الواحد يغطس راسه فى الغسالة يقوم الشعر يطلع ناعم ؟ معلش التخصص يحكم انا راجل بتاع موانع رغوة فحكمى هايبقى من الناحية دى الشامبو باعتقد يبقى جديد مثل جيل الحلاقه بدون رغوة


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس , انا أسف انى مذكرتش نوع الشعر الى عامل علشانه الشامبو , انا حعمله للشعر الجاف فهل الجلسرين مع البولى كواترنيوم كافين لوظيفة الترطيب ولا أضيف شىء أخر يزيد فى ترطيب الشعر الجاف ؟ وفى ناس كمان سمعت انهم بيعملوا مجموعة زيوت وشموع على جنب بعملية استحلاب ويخلوا لزوجتهم خفيفه زى الوشن بتاع الجسم وبعد كده يضيفوها على الشامبو فهل ده اقوى من البولى كواترنيوم والجلسرين ولا اضعف , لانى اعتقد انها لازم تاخد وقت علشان الشعر يمتصها ومش حينفع التفاعل اللحظى وغسل الشعر سريعا مثل الشامبو .


----------



## mido_lordship (17 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> السؤال الصح بقى يا دكتور محمد هل ممكن اضافة سيليكون مائى على الشامبو لصنع شامبو للراس الفول اوتوماتيك يعنى الواحد يغطس راسه فى الغسالة يقوم الشعر يطلع ناعم ؟ معلش التخصص يحكم انا راجل بتاع موانع رغوة فحكمى هايبقى من الناحية دى الشامبو باعتقد يبقى جديد مثل جيل الحلاقه بدون رغوة


الحمد لله اللي زي حالتي شعرهم راااااااح مش هايوجعوا دماغهم بقه ههههههههه
شكلك مكنتش بتستجم بقه ياهندسة لانك مابتخشش الموقع ساعتها ولا ايه :7:


----------



## dulcemohamed (17 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههه منوريين يا حلوين


----------



## dulcemohamed (17 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> السؤال الصح بقى يا دكتور محمد هل ممكن اضافة سيليكون مائى على الشامبو لصنع شامبو للراس الفول اوتوماتيك يعنى الواحد يغطس راسه فى الغسالة يقوم الشعر يطلع ناعم ؟ معلش التخصص يحكم انا راجل بتاع موانع رغوة فحكمى هايبقى من الناحية دى الشامبو باعتقد يبقى جديد مثل جيل الحلاقه بدون رغوة


ههههههههههههههه ويبقى كمان بدون ماء وبدون غساله هيبقى بالريموت ضغطه بسيطه تلاقى الشعر بقى تمام :77:


----------



## mido_lordship (17 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هههههههههههههه منوريين يا حلوين



الهندسة موجود ع المنتدي اهو اومال ايه اشاعة الاستجمام دي يابرنس


----------



## dulcemohamed (17 يناير 2014)

دى اشاعات مغرضه يا ميدو بيه مصدرها العاشر


----------



## dulcemohamed (17 يناير 2014)

يا بشمهندس احمد تقدر تضيف جليسرين او بولى ايلين جليكول PEG يعنى بشكل عام تقدر تستخدم اى مادة بولى هيدريك تقدر تمتص الرطوبة وتحتفظ بالماء وتقدر تستخدم كمان PEG75 Cocate يعنى الخيارات قدامك كتير


----------



## mido_lordship (17 يناير 2014)

طب بالنسبة للمادة دي ايه ظروفها Dimethycone Copolyol : non-ionic clear polymer of diemthylsiloxane soluble in water


----------



## dulcemohamed (17 يناير 2014)

mido_lordship قال:


> طب بالنسبة للمادة دي ايه ظروفها Dimethycone Copolyol : non-ionic clear polymer of diemthylsiloxane soluble in water


زى الفل يا ريس هينعم ويلمع الشعر هو في خيارات كتير في الموضوع ده واعتقد المادة مكونه من PEG12 Dimethylsiloxane


----------



## mido_lordship (17 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> زى الفل يا ريس هينعم ويلمع الشعر هو في خيارات كتير في الموضوع ده واعتقد المادة مكونه من PEG12 Dimethylsiloxane


طيب لو هاتنفع استاذنا الفاضل يجربها وبالله التوفيق


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (18 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنى جميعا خير الجزاء وزادكم من علمه وفضله .


----------



## 83moris (18 يناير 2014)

طب بالنسبة للمادة دي ايه ظروفها Dimethycone Copolyol : non-ionic clear polymer of diemthylsiloxane soluble in water​
في شارع الجيش هي دي السليكون المائي
​عند نيرول ب 120ج للكيلو وممتازة لتنعيم
وياريت يا جماعة مقال شامل عن الشامبو بنظرة علمية زي موضوع "المشاكل اللي بتقابل صغار المصنعين"


----------



## 83moris (18 يناير 2014)

انا مرة ضفت زيتون خلي قوام الشامبو زي المية
ومش عارف لية؟


----------



## 83moris (18 يناير 2014)

هل فية كتب توضح الاساس العلمي للمنتجات دي


----------



## 83moris (18 يناير 2014)

م عبدالقادر انا فاهم قصدك
بس المادة دي ما اثرتش علي الرغوة
اسمها يخدع بس م ميدو وضح تركيبها


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 يناير 2014)

ميدو باشا منور اتصلت بيك النهارده وانت ولا هنا


----------



## mido_lordship (18 يناير 2014)

83moris قال:


> طب بالنسبة للمادة دي ايه ظروفها dimethycone copolyol : non-ionic clear polymer of diemthylsiloxane soluble in water​
> في شارع الجيش هي دي السليكون المائي
> ​عند نيرول ب 120ج للكيلو وممتازة لتنعيم
> وياريت يا جماعة مقال شامل عن الشامبو بنظرة علمية زي موضوع "المشاكل اللي بتقابل صغار المصنعين"


اسمها عند نيرول *domarol dmc 

*


----------



## dulcemohamed (18 يناير 2014)

منور يا ميدو افندى


----------



## 83moris (19 يناير 2014)

يا جماعة هو اية فكرة الجل المستخدم فالسونار


----------



## mido_lordship (19 يناير 2014)

83moris قال:


> يا جماعة هو اية فكرة الجل المستخدم فالسونار


فكرته ازاي يعني
الية عمله mode of action
ولا طريقة صناعته


----------



## 83moris (20 يناير 2014)

الية عملة فالاول


----------



## mido_lordship (20 يناير 2014)

83moris قال:


> الية عملة فالاول


بيمنع وجود فراغ بين مصدر الموجات وبين الجلد حتي تتنقل الموجات بشكل جيد (لان وجود فراغ بيقلل من كفائة الانتقال )


----------



## 83moris (21 يناير 2014)

شكرا يا هندسة
يعني كدة الجل العادي من الكاربابول يفي بالغرض؟بدون اضافات تانية


----------



## elassad (22 يوليو 2014)

ممكن اضافة microcare ctc 50 THA chlorid بنسبة 1.30 ٪ هذا conditionner.
واضافة isopropylmyristate بنسبة 0.2 ٪ هذا لتمليس الشعر.
ستحصل على نتيجة جيدة


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------

